
Cellular Technology That Told Japan An Earthquake Was Coming - stretchwithme
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/26513/?mod=related
======
Spoutingshite
While this is an interesting article, the title is a little misleading.

The use of that particular technology could be used to warn people of a
problem, but only after the initial fact. This would be useful to warn people
of a tsunami or a nuclear disaster, however this technology would not warn
people that an earthquake was coming....that would be the holy grail of
earthquake warning systems.

